# Uber Paid for Cleaning - No Hassle



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

With all the disgruntled posts about Uber (I've posted my fair share), I did want to share some hope. I know people have had issues with getting reimbursed for vomit cleanup, and I thought I would, too, but it was easy peasy (except for the actual cleaning up of the vomit.)

It was hubby's last fare on NYE and it was a big one $164, but one of the brothers tossed his cookies in the back seat. He comes home at 4am having already texted me a warning. Not what I wanted to be doing at 4am, but we knew it was a risk. I took pictures beforehand and then proceeded to clean up the mess. We have heated/ventilated seats so this is no small feat.

Following the instructions on Uber's FAQ, I emailed Uber the pictures, details about the trip and all that went into cleaning the back seat. Having it done professionally wasn't an option as it was 4am on NYE and no one would do anything until the 2nd. They replied later that day and instantly gave him the max of $200. No haggling, no back and forth. It's on the invoice for the next pay period.

I hope to never have to deal with this issue again, but having it taken care of so easily has restored a modicum of hope for Uber.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Casandria said:


> With all the disgruntled posts about Uber (I've posted my fair share), I did want to share some hope. I know people have had issues with getting reimbursed for vomit cleanup, and I thought I would, too, but it was easy peasy (except for the actual cleaning up of the vomit.)
> 
> It was hubby's last fare on NYE and it was a big one $164, but one of the brothers tossed his cookies in the back seat. He comes home at 4am having already texted me a warning. Not what I wanted to be doing at 4am, but we knew it was a risk. I took pictures beforehand and then proceeded to clean up the mess. We have heated/ventilated seats so this is no small feat.
> 
> ...


Egads-isn't your car a Beemer 750?
No way we'd be doing bar "cab rides" in ours :-( There is no amount of cleaning which can remove that stench in time for it to roll for the next trip. (Besides, I think my husband would go to their house and force them to lick it up, and the legal fees would be off the charts!!!!!Lol!)

We rarely apply hourly minimums, but do for NYE, and had 3 hour mins. Not worth it for drivers, considering the traffic mess and drunks. It seems that "commitment " salvages a little more responsibility in most cases. Perhaps that is due to the booking party being sober when reservation is made, but I'm just guessing.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

We don't have a choice. We don't actually have a car right now, but his parents are letting us use this one. It's not my first choice for cars, it's WAY too over-engineered in my opinion and with 4 kids still at home, it doesn't even fit all of us, but we can't complain since we aren't making a car payment. I have mad cleaning and laundry skills so while it was a challenge to remove the backseat, etc, it is clean and odor free


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

That's good news. What products did you use?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Casandria said:


> We don't have a choice. We don't actually have a car right now, but his parents are letting us use this one. It's not my first choice for cars, it's WAY too over-engineered in my opinion and with 4 kids still at home, it doesn't even fit all of us, but we can't complain since we aren't making a car payment. I have mad cleaning and laundry skills so while it was a challenge to remove the backseat, etc, it is clean and odor free


You removed the seat? Egads x2!!! Lol
We have a $350 "bodily fluid" charge. We have only had to use it on our bus though.

I agree on the over engineering, (but have to admit it is an extremely comfortable ride!!!)


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

@CityGirl - I use hydrogen peroxide with a few squirts of original Dawn for just about everything (carpet, upholstery, clothes). Worked on this, too. Followed it up with leather cleaner to keep it from getting dried out.

@Tx rides - No choice. With the heated and ventilated seats, all that stuff seeps in through the holes. Last thing I want is to turn on the heated seats and smell vomit. I tested it out afterwards to confirm that I had gotten it all. Toasty seats and no gagging stench


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Casandria said:


> @CityGirl - I use hydrogen peroxide with a few squirts of original Dawn for just about everything (carpet, upholstery, clothes). Worked on this, too. Followed it up with leather cleaner to keep it from getting dried out.
> 
> @Tx rides - No choice. With the heated and ventilated seats, all that stuff seeps in through the holes. Last thing I want is to turn on the heated seats and smell vomit. I tested it out afterwards to confirm that I had gotten it all. Toasty seats and no gagging stench


Ever tried "Incredible"? That is some good stuff. I've heard it is vinegar based, it is odorless and removes stains better than nearly anything I've tried. HEB and BedBathBeyond carries it . Good at odor removal too, as is "ZorbX"
But regardless of product, with bodily fluids it is the bacteria you have to kill, nothing beats sunlight! (Which is really good for leather....NOT! )


----------



## RustleWimson (Aug 7, 2014)

Wow, that's great news., congratulations


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

@Casandria, thanks for the tip...will keep some HP on hand just in case.


----------



## alfaboy (Oct 16, 2014)

I had the same issue NYE. PAX decided to add texture to my black Lexus paint job. Thankfully he decorated the outside of the car only with his spew and it was the last ride of the night. It cost him $100.00 per my request to Uber with no haggling.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Ever tried "Incredible"? That is some good stuff. I've heard it is vinegar based, it is odorless and removes stains better than nearly anything I've tried. HEB and BedBathBeyond carries it . Good at odor removal too, as is "ZorbX"
> But regardless of product, with bodily fluids it is the bacteria you have to kill, nothing beats sunlight! (Which is really good for leather....NOT! )


I haven't tried that specifically, but I get the hydrogen peroxide when it's on sale and stock up and I haven't paid for Dawn since 2004 (I'm a couponer). Vinegar is great cleaner (works great as a fabric softener, too), but for something like this or pet stains, the hydrogen peroxide is better at eating away at the yucky stuff.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Casandria said:


> With all the disgruntled posts about Uber (I've posted my fair share), I did want to share some hope. I know people have had issues with getting reimbursed for vomit cleanup, and I thought I would, too, but it was easy peasy (except for the actual cleaning up of the vomit.)
> 
> It was hubby's last fare on NYE and it was a big one $164, but one of the brothers tossed his cookies in the back seat. He comes home at 4am having already texted me a warning. Not what I wanted to be doing at 4am, but we knew it was a risk. I took pictures beforehand and then proceeded to clean up the mess. We have heated/ventilated seats so this is no small feat.
> 
> ...


That's the way it should be! Especially since that sounds like a horrid clean up job.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

While you're here, maybe you can answer a question for me. How long does it take to get paid on referrals? Is there a time difference between rider and driver referrals?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Casandria said:


> While you're here, maybe you can answer a question for me. How long does it take to get paid on referrals? Is there a time difference between rider and driver referrals?


Rider referrals are a faster turn around since all they have to do is take their first ride. When you refer another driver, they have to get through the whole application process then do 20 trips before the award is paid out. The bonus should be on the invoice for the pay period in which his 20th trip takes place. (I hope that makes sense.)


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Makes perfect sense. I was more curious about the time lag between the completion of the 20th trip and the bonus payout. One last question. If they signed up when the referral bonus was $200 to the new driver and $250 to the referring driver, but the incentive drops to $100 for the new driver before they finish their 20 trips, which amount would the new driver receive?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Casandria said:


> I haven't tried that specifically, but I get the hydrogen peroxide when it's on sale and stock up and I haven't paid for Dawn since 2004 (I'm a couponer). Vinegar is great cleaner (works great as a fabric softener, too), but for something like this or pet stains, the hydrogen peroxide is better at eating away at the yucky stuff.


Hmm..I'd be petrified to use that on my leather, or carpet-I saw what it did to my deck when I spilled it! Lol!(then I had to buy gallons of it to do the rest!! Hehe


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Casandria said:


> Makes perfect sense. I was more curious about the time lag between the completion of the 20th trip and the bonus payout. One last question. If they signed up when the referral bonus was $200 to the new driver and $250 to the referring driver, but the incentive drops to $100 for the new driver before they finish their 20 trips, which amount would the new driver receive?


 I believe it all goes by the date the driver is referred so if you referred someone during a $200 referral bonus, you should get exactly that. I'm gonna have to double check to be sure, driver incentives is one area where our knowledge/materials are sadly lacking.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks so much for being here and answering all our questions and I LOVE you're new avatar


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Casandria said:


> With all the disgruntled posts about Uber (I've posted my fair share), I did want to share some hope. I know people have had issues with getting reimbursed for vomit cleanup, and I thought I would, too, but it was easy peasy (except for the actual cleaning up of the vomit.)
> 
> It was hubby's last fare on NYE and it was a big one $164, but one of the brothers tossed his cookies in the back seat. He comes home at 4am having already texted me a warning. Not what I wanted to be doing at 4am, but we knew it was a risk. I took pictures beforehand and then proceeded to clean up the mess. We have heated/ventilated seats so this is no small feat.
> 
> ...


Post the picture


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

This one shows most of it. I sent them 7 total. Some ended up on the floorboard, seat belt and the door and when I went to drive this morning, I realized he had puked on the trunk, too. Our regular car wash was closed because of all the rain so I ran it through a gas station one.


----------



## alfaboy (Oct 16, 2014)

My outside texture coat!


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/puke-pix-database-please-contribute.7001/


----------

